# Anyone else eat sardines?



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

I didn't have any fish in my diet untill recently. Tuna seems to be the staple bodybuilders choice but i hate tuna so never bothered with fish. I randomly tried some tinned sardines a few weeks back and was pleasently surprised that they actually tasted alright. Really cheap & easy source of Protein & Omega 3's, going through a fair few tins of sardines a week now.

Anyone else here eat sardines regularly? got any recipe tips?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah i eat sardines/mackerall/tuna and salmon, i eat 2 from that list per day.

Sardines are nice in spicy tomato sauce in a leafy salad with some nuts throwm in. I like fish oil/omega 3 over my tuna too, tastes like mackerall!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I give sardines to my dog twice a week, they look to yuky to me, but he goes wild when i hover the open tin under his nose before i give him them ..


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

I some times have;

Drained tin mackerel

diced cucumber

few sunflower seeds

diced half avacado

splash of lemon or lime juice

or just eat it straight from the tin like i usually do lol


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

i love um mate better than tuna probably eat 3 tins a day but its alot more exspencive than tuna


----------



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Yeah i eat sardines/mackerall/tuna and salmon, i eat 2 from that list per day.
> 
> Sardines are nice in spicy tomato sauce in a leafy salad with some nuts throwm in. I like fish oil/omega 3 over my tuna too, tastes like mackerall!


I've started eating mackerall as well now, tried tinned salmon, didn't mind it but the amount of bones was ridicilous. Tried kippers for the first time as well, i love them, they are quite a bit more expensive though.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

johnlocke said:


> I've started eating mackerall as well now, tried tinned salmon, didn't mind it but the amount of bones was ridicilous. Tried kippers for the first time as well, i love them, they are quite a bit more expensive though.


Get smoked salmon mate. 200g from aldi £2.89, its lush with scrammbled egg/cheese

I posted a tuna salad recipe in the recipe section....My tasty tuna pasta salad!

kippers are dirt cheap in morrisons mate, can get 200g for like a quid or so, there just full of tiny bones tho!!


----------



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

webby06_2007 said:


> i love um mate better than tuna probably eat 3 tins a day but its alot more exspencive than tuna


It is more expensive?

Tin of sardines in tomato sauce are 41p in tesco. Fair amount of protein and omega 3's for 41p


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

smoked mackrel is nice just by its self


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

love sardines, grilled if they are fresh or in salads from the tin


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i have 3 tinns mixed with rice. twice daily

if you buy from cash and carry they work out about 23p a tin


----------



## johnlocke (Feb 21, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> i have 3 tinns mixed with rice. twice daily
> 
> if you buy from cash and carry they work out about 23p a tin


Hadn't thought about checking my local cash and carry for them. That's now on the to-do list for next week.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I eat them, I grab them from the local shop near work if I think I need to up my protein for the day. People at work hate me for it as I just fork it right out of the tin into my mouth. Yum


----------

